

Ask HN: Would you pay for code review? - chaghalibaghali

There have been a few times recently when I've thought it would be beneficial to have code I've written for personal projects reviewed.<p>I'd be happy to pay for the service, does this exist already in any form? Is it something that anyone else would be interested in?
======
edsiper2
Yes, code review as a consultant service is pretty common, mostly due to
security and optimization. What are your target OS and languages ?

~~~
chaghalibaghali
Hiring a consultant seems like a bit too much overhead for the size of
projects I'm talking about - Android apps with a few screens, small webapps
etc.

I was thinking more about a review of code structure and design for learning
purposes and self-improvement, rather than optimisations of the projects
themselves.

------
pjungwir
I'm actually doing a review right now to evaluate a team's HTML5 code, mostly
for performance concerns. It's mostly about minifying/bundling/caching/CDNing
assets, really.

------
tectonic
Interesting idea. I think some engineering teams might pay for it too.

------
petervandijck
I think I would, yes.

